# Fife and Ninewells general daily chit chat part 1



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi ladies

welcome to your general chit chat thread a place for everyone to have a good old natter  

This thread can be used for treatment advice however we ask that all pregnancy and parenting chat be kept to a minimum
Of course you are free to post updates and let us know how you and your precious babies are getting on but if you require parenting or pregnancy support (ie have questions about equipment or health visitors etc etc) we ask that you post that on the pregnancy and parenting after infertility thread which you will find here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265800.0;topicseen

Thanks everyone and happy chatting

bubs xx


----------



## molly76 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Girls - just decided to post on all three threads, Hope everyone is well, poor you bubs trying to sort all these forums out - not an easy task at all   

Well I've not much daily chit chat at all! Back working tomorrow so had better get organised today!
Weather a bit better today - no rain so a good sign so far today.

Hope everyone is well!


----------

